# ubuntu 18.04.2  auf 128 GB USB installieren geht  nicht



## colormix (26. März 2019)

Gleich vorweg ich  will "keinen" Live Datenträger erstellen das kann ich selber mit Rufus machen, 

ich  will für meinem 2. PC auf USB Stick  eine Voll Installation ,
leider kommt im Manager wenn ich das USB LW Stick auswähle  und installieren will  immer die Fehlermeldung "kein Root Zugriff ",
auf die Festplatte des PCs soll erst mal unangetastet bleiben auch kein Boot Manager drauf wel ich das eh über das BIOS selber ausfallen kann  .

Hat jemand eine Idee ? im Netz finde ich keine Infos darüber .


----------



## fotoman (26. März 2019)

Wurde der zweite USB-Stick (also der, auf den Ubuntu installiert werden soll) schonmal genutzt?

Ich würde im Zweifel das versuchen, was hier beschrieben ist
14.04 - Problem installing Ubuntu on USB drive with "no root file system is defined" - Ask Ubuntu
also kein Auto-Install sondern manuell bei der Installation die vorhandenen Parititonen auf dem Ziel-Stick löschen, (mind.) eine neue Partition anlagen, diese dem root-Dateisystem ("/") zuordnen und dann versuchen darauf zu installieren.

Ansosnten würde ich den Ziel-Stick mal in einem USB2-Port stecken und darin versuchen. Nicht, dass Ubuntu keine Treiber für den USB3-Chipsatz enthält.

Aber vermutlich wird das ganze nichts nützen, da ich ja, wie Du schon mehrmals festgestellt hast, von Ubuntu keine Ahnung habe, das ganze so aber bei Linux Mint funktioniert hat. Wenn Ubuntu das nicht können sollte, muss man halt vorher mit GParted den Ziel-Stick vorbereiten.


----------



## Venom89 (26. März 2019)

Hier sollte soweit alles beschrieben sein.

Installation auf externen Speichermedien › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de


----------



## colormix (27. März 2019)

Nur wie kann ich sicher gehen das die HDD vom PC nicht  gelöscht  wird ?
ich habe zwar die Daten ca. 800 GB noch mal wo anderes gesichert aber  wenn mir 
eine Linux Installation das zerschießt , dauert es mehrere Stunden ca. 6 Stunden bis ich die Daten wieder auf dem PC zurück kopiert haben , es sind viele Filme,
Im Bios kann ich leider die HDD nicht komplett abschalten nur den Boot Vorgang ändern .


----------



## Venom89 (27. März 2019)

Stecker ziehen kommt dir nicht in den sinn?


----------



## colormix (27. März 2019)

Venom89 schrieb:


> Stecker ziehen kommt dir nicht in den sinn?



Der PC ist fest in einem Reg eingebaut ich habe keine Zeit alles auseinander zu bauen .


----------



## Venom89 (28. März 2019)

Wieso war mir klar, dass dies aus irgendeinem Grund nicht möglich ist


----------



## _Berge_ (28. März 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Der PC ist fest in einem Reg eingebaut ich habe keine Zeit alles auseinander zu bauen .



keine Zeit nen Stecker zu ziehen aber, wenn was schief geht, die Zeit haben 6h die Daten zurückzukopieren 

Nein im ernst, die direkte Trennung der HDD vom System wäre am sichersten

Oder evtl SATA Port im BIOS deaktivieren


----------



## Körschgen (28. März 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Nur wie kann ich sicher gehen das die HDD vom PC nicht  gelöscht  wird ?
> ich habe zwar die Daten ca. 800 GB noch mal wo anderes gesichert aber  wenn mir
> eine Linux Installation das zerschießt , dauert es mehrere Stunden ca. 6 Stunden bis ich die Daten wieder auf dem PC zurück kopiert haben , es sind viele Filme,
> Im Bios kann ich leider die HDD nicht komplett abschalten nur den Boot Vorgang ändern .




Mir wurde noch nie bei einer Installation eine andere Partition zerschossen.

Das wäre dann einzig und allein deine eigene Blödheit schuld.


Bei Installation den 2ten Zielstick auswählen, manuell partitionieren und dann installieren.


----------



## colormix (28. März 2019)

Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Mir wurde noch nie bei einer Installation eine andere Partition zerschossen.
> 
> Das wäre dann einzig und allein deine eigene Blödheit schuld.
> 
> ...



Sonderlich zufrieden bin ich mit Ubuntu 18.04.2 nicht auch auf dem Neuren PC 
I2600 bootet es sehr langsam und ist sehr  langsam, 
Lüfter hin gegen die Ältere Lubuntu Version 14.4 hier überall flott läuft .

Genauso so wie die Neue  Lubuntu Version 18.x lahmt sehr genauso wie   Ubuntu 18.04.2  ,
und das auf einem schnellen i2600  mit 4 GB DDR II Ram
eine Ältere Ubuntu  14.x Version  läuft schneller .


----------



## -Shorty- (28. März 2019)

Warum zitierst du eigentlich Beiträge wenn du keinen Bezug drauf nimmst und seit wann sind 4 GB DDR2 RAM schnell?

Also ist es gelungen zu installieren und einen USB Stick von einer Festplatte zu unterscheiden?


----------



## fotoman (30. März 2019)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> seit wann sind 4 GB DDR2 RAM schnell?


Wohl seitdem sie mit einem i2600 (muss wohl ein i7-2600 sein) laufen. Intel geht nur von DDR3 aus. Wobei 4GB DDR2 Ram für Linux inkl. Desktop durchaus in einem Core2Duo/Core2Quad ausreichen. Man muss halt u.U. den passenden Desktop wählen und darf nicht zu viel parallel laufen lassen.


----------



## colormix (30. März 2019)

Die Neusten Linux Versionen ob das jetzt Lubuntu 18.10  war oder Ubuntu 18.x
sind irgendwie alle sehr langsam die Alten  14.x  laufen hier flotter und schneller , ich werde erst mal kein 2. Linux auf einem anderem PC Neu  installieren und abwarten .


----------

